

Ask HN: How does a C++ developer use Docker? - jason_slack

OS X, C++ developer that writes OS X, Windows, Linux apps. I use VM&#x27;s to accomplish this. It&#x27;s always worked ok for me.<p>But, reading about Docker, I can&#x27;t wrap my head around how I would really use it. I&#x27;ve googled around and I just can&#x27;t see how it replaces my VM&#x27;s. Can anyone help me understand?
======
s3ts
For me, a C++ developer can use this to:

1\. isolate build issues to specific plugins/libraries/tools

2\. linux-based building on VM (if you're using a different host OS)

3\. help setup devenv by using simple scripts or docker images (if the docker
image is made available, all other developers can simply build that same
image, or just reuse the same image made by someone else)

Really, in all aspects, it can be of great help.

For Build Systems, Docker can be used to have local builds that run the same
way as the Build Servers.

For migration, a simple change in the Dockerfile can help you test whether or
not your environment will work well with newer toolkits/tools/systems.

For development environments, if you have the right infrastructure you can
easily deploy Dev Env images so new developers don't have to figure out how to
set the whole thing up.

For release management or deployment, it can be used to deliver a webservice
through the delivery of an image/container, and a Dockerfile can be created
simply to generate and test packages that will be released to your
customers/clients.

